# Roy A. Taylor ATV Trail System



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody been here? (in NC) I'm going up to NC for the memorial day weekend and that seems to be the closest park in the area.

Or does anyone have any better ideas for that area of NC to ride in?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

